# Biopsy question



## Revenuecycle (Aug 16, 2013)

If a doctor does a biopsy on two different sites, example biopsy low back and two biopsies on inner thigh lesions do I code 11100, 11101-59 and 11101-59?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## muthershyp (Aug 17, 2013)

11101 is an add on code so does not require modifier 59


----------



## donnaevans (Sep 6, 2013)

11100 and 11101
No modifiers needed


----------

